# Market mauls A123 as it recalls defective battery packs



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

A123 Systems (Nasdaq: AONE) announced today that it will replace battery modules built at the company’s Livonia, Michigan factory, because they may contain defective prismatic cells... Newswire>


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Do these include the grey-market cells?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Hehe - there may be a LOT of "gray market" cells once they start replacing the recalled batteries...


----------

